# $1500 Bridgeport For My First Mill?



## Andrewlcox (Nov 21, 2015)

All,

I want to get into hobby machining in my basement. My wife thinks I'm crazy for picking this as a hobby but I had to give up kart racing because of our 2 kids. I sold my racing kart and now want to invest in mill.

I found a Bridgeport w/ J head about 100 miles away. http://stlouis.craigslist.org/tls/5294796923.html
They say it runs good and they want $1500. I have more money to spend but I'd like to spend it on tooling and accessories instead of buying a more expensive machine.

I also found this one for double the money and almost 3 times the distance. http://milwaukee.craigslist.org/tls/5260811696.html

What are your thoughts on starting on the low end and buying a less expensive Bridgeport? I really want a Bridgeport because of all the support (online and videos), tooling and capabilities. 

It will fit in my basement but it will need to come down the stairs in pieces. I figure that is a good time to clean and repair anything that needs fixed. I'd love to restore it someday if it's a solid machine (good ways) but learning the workings of the machine and skills come first.

Thanks,
Andy in Decatur, IL


----------



## Bob Korves (Nov 21, 2015)

Since you do not know much about milling machines, the first thing to do is find someone willing to go with you to look at machines.  A nice 2300# milling machine looks about the same as 2300# of scrap iron masquerading as a milling machine to a novice.  I would volunteer to help, but am a bit too far away.  Perhaps someone else on H-M lives closer and is willing to help you out.  Unless you really know what you are doing, do not even think about buying something that cannot be powered up, put through ALL its paces, and cut some metal.


----------



## Andrewlcox (Nov 21, 2015)

Thanks for the advice. The place selling it sells many Bridgeports and could run it through it's paces for me. I do have a contact at the local machine shop that could go with me and offer his professional opinion (I'd pay him for his time). 

I agree, I don't want to buy a hunk of junk but I wonder if a working one with all the parts necessary to make chips can be found for $1500. Like I said before, I have more money to spend so upgrading to a better machine is possible but is it necessary for a beginner? I don't want to regret my first purchase but that's why I'm not starting with a bench top model either, I don't want to have to upgrade in the future to a bigger and better machine.

Andy


----------



## T Bredehoft (Nov 21, 2015)

Depending on the market where you are (and I don't know it) that price might include a table feed, too. New it's almost $400.


----------



## Eddyde (Nov 21, 2015)

It looks like the second (Milwaukee) machine is nicer. However $3k is a lot for a Bridgeport unless it is in very good condition and comes with decent amount of tooling,  You might be able to make a deal, as are selling the house so they will be desperate to get it out of there before closing. I would call, and feel out the situation ask how much tooling might they be willing to include and when they need it gone by, then make an offer. Machines don't usually sell fast, I've seen mills and lathes  sit on CL and eBay for many months being reposted with lower and lower prices till they finally sell, for the most part its a buyers market.


----------



## kd4gij (Nov 21, 2015)

What are you planning on making? Doe you have any other machines? Reason I ask is a lathe is more versatile than a mill for a first machine. Just throwing it out.


----------



## alloy (Nov 21, 2015)

As Bob said definitely try to find someone to go with you.  The biggest thing I look for is the condition of the ways.  Bad ways....................deal killer for sure.

I picked up a step pulley Bridgeport last year  for $1300.  Had a power feed and the ways were almost perfect.  By the time I was done rebuilding and fixing a few things and putting a VFD on it I'm in it about $2500.    

There are deals out there, just have to look every day and multiple times per day on CL and be ready to pounce on the deal immediately.  I picked up a Kent 4VK with a Servo power feed, Kurt power draw bar, and a non working DRO for $1000.  Had a bad motor but I picked up a new electronic head with a Baldor motor for $220 at an auction.  By the time I get  a new DRO on it Ill be in it for $2300.  Then I'm selling my Bridgeport.

If anything take detailed pics and post them of what you find.  There are many people here that are more than willing to help you.


----------



## Andrewlcox (Nov 22, 2015)

I can already tell that folks on here are willing to help that's why I am willing to jump into this hobby and not be too intimidated. I don't know what I want to build yet. It may take many years but I'd like to build a self contained dirt sifter like a trommel screen but powered by a gas engine and on wheels and self propelled. Crazy I know.

I'd like to master the workings of the mill and perfect my set up skills like zeroing and tramming and touching off. I can't explain it but I get a warm and fuzzy feeling knowing that this hulk of a machine can get dialed in and be accurate to .01" or better when machining something. The math interests me too. 

I don't want to start so high that I'm forced to enjoy the hobby. I did that one time with cycling, I bought an expensive bike and to justify it I had to ride it. It all worked out in the end, I lost weight, became more fit and upgraded bikes but it did sting at first.

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## middle.road (Nov 23, 2015)

If it's decent I'd jump on it. At the auction in Shelbyville (SE of Nashville) last May where we scored mine, 
the step pulley machines were going for over $2200. One very nice one hit $3k.


----------



## alloy (Nov 23, 2015)

Some  advice I can offer you on buying machinery. 

Buy something you can grow into and not out of. 

And you can put a small job on a big mill, but not a big one on a small mill. 

For what your looking to make a Bridgeport size mill is the smallest I'd consider.


----------



## Andrewlcox (Nov 24, 2015)

I spoke to the Wisconsin seller. He is currently living in the house but trying to sell it as well. The Bridgeport is in the basement but there is a nifty story. The house was built around the Bridgeport. The garage has a gantry crane and a 4x8 access shaft into the basement. The guy used to lower V8 engines down there to rebuild and that's how they got the Bridgeport down there. It was built to become an elevator shaft but that never happened. The son of the deceased doesn't know much about the Bridgeport or it's use. It's been down there for decades. The timing isn't the best with the holidays and weather. If all of my stars line up and it's still available I might be able to proceed with planning the trip but I have to coordinate many things.

Thanks to all for the advice,
Andy


----------



## jmarkwolf (Nov 26, 2015)

Whichever way you go, please take pics of the adventure and post here!


----------



## chevydyl (Nov 26, 2015)

don't be afraid to go to a machine dealer, my favorite so far has been Mckean Machinery in Illinois, talk to D, they have a website with all there stock. some is beat up, but some is good, I ended up getting my machine from them for less than half of their asking price because I wasn't afraid to low ball them. I shipped my mill all the way to Alaska, shipping was more than the price of the machine, but still a very good value, as comparable bridgeports sell for around 8k here

side note, ive had my mill for almost a year, since then I have converted it to cnc, and now I wish I had a vmc, or even the bridgeports big brother. currently working on getting the 3rd axis planned out for cnc as well. good advice above about growing into the machine, and not out. Bridgeport type machines are great, but also very limited, and they flex ALOT

do some research on when they started hardening and chroming the ways on bridgeports, I thinjk in the 60s. then find the serials of each prospective machine and see if its hard and chromed. when I bought my machine, I had a friend that has been a journey man tool and die maker for 35 plus years, owns his own shop, he would scold me if I even thought of looking at a machine that didn't have hard ways, hed shake his head in disappointment lol, thanks to him, mine are hardened and turcite covered.

BTW the serial number is located on the knee, in between the dovetails inline with the screw. you have to run the saddle towards the column so the chip covers slide back to see it
the serial number on the head means nothing, absolutely nothing in determining the year of the machine


----------



## gi_984 (Nov 26, 2015)

Andy go check out Lost Creek Machine.  They are close to you.  Very nice guys and they have multiple mills and other machines.  I've done business with them in the past.  As a option I'm about a hour away from Milwaukee.


----------



## uncle harry (Nov 27, 2015)

Andrewlcox said:


> All,
> 
> I want to get into hobby machining in my basement. My wife thinks I'm crazy for picking this as a hobby but I had to give up kart racing because of our 2 kids. I sold my racing kart and now want to invest in mill.
> 
> ...


----------



## Andrewlcox (Nov 27, 2015)

I hadn't even considered a machine dealer as I was expecting them to cater to business and not hobby minded folks so I assumed their prices and equipment might not be suited for me. Thanks for the names of the dealers. Also, good advice on what to look for and look out for when hunting for a Bridgeport.

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## TommyD (Nov 27, 2015)

A sloppy Brigeport is still an accurate drill press.

I worked in a shop that had an old B'port that had seen better days. It had the sight glasses to read a vernier type scale, sloppy screw threads, the whole shebang. I learned a lot on this machine, the proper way to feed the endmill without it grabbing (snapped a few small dia cutters learning this lesson)  and how to work backlash. Put a test indicator in the collet, zero on the table and push and the needle would easily bottom out.

The advice about bigger is good, I have a, can't remember exactly, small Cincinnati mill that I have had to be creative with when doing some longer pieces.


----------



## gi_984 (Nov 27, 2015)

I've run various mills in my tech school and my home shop.   When I decided to get a bigger mill in my home shop; I looked at and ran a 1/2 dozen Bridgeports over many months of looking and cherry picking what sounded like very good machines before I made the drive.  Buy a good mill.  The advice on getting one you can grow into is very sound.  If your "new" machine is already at the end of its life it will make for a frustrating experience.  When you decide to sell (getting out of the hobby or upgrading) you will have a hell of a time finding a buyer for your "deal."  If you hear "fixer upper" or good enough for a "hobby machine", especially from the mouth of a dealer I would run like hell in the other direction.  They are fishing for someone to give them better than scrap price on a parts machine at best.  Might be a good deal if you know what you are getting and are prepared to spend the money and time to make it a good machine.  But there are literally a dozen Bridgeports at any one time on Craigslist (Great Lakes area) that are good machines in the $3K range.  The mill in the St. Louis advertisement has two obviously different colors.  So it is a put together, probably by the dealer, that had two separate worn out machines.  One with a bad head and the other a worn out saddle& knee.  It has the shorter table (42) versus 48.  I would miss those 6 inches on my Bridgeport (has a 48) for some of my set ups. 
     If you are serious I can help you inspect the mill in the Milwaukee ad.  I go to Milwaukee occasionally for work & shopping at a machine dealer.


----------



## sidecar580 (Nov 30, 2015)

My advise is to buy a better quality milling machine than you think you will ever need. Loose, sloppy ways will never get any better, but your abilities will.Most home hobbyists will buy one Bridgeport for life, for better or worse.  The sweetness of an inexpensive price will be forgotten over the years, as you swear at a sloppy machine.  Just my train of thought.
JOHN


----------



## LEEQ (Nov 30, 2015)

Also be prepared to pay more for scraping tools than the mill if you have a notion to fix the ways yourself.  Or pay the rebuilder. Those bit's of knowledge help put things in perspective when shopping.


----------



## Cadillac STS (Dec 1, 2015)

A Bridgeport is a great choice for a first machine.  They are well known and supported.  

Better to start with something large and rigid to do some serious work compared to a small mill that isn't stout enough, might be discouraging to a new user to learn on.


----------



## Andrewlcox (Dec 4, 2015)

So I emailed the seller in Carlyle and he said

"Delivery would be a couple hundred dollars.

The machine needs to be cleaned up and adjusted but then would be great.  For 1600 I will not lift a finger.  I will however wire it up so you can test it.  If you would like it to be cleaned up and adjusted I will do 2500.  Cleaned serviced and certified 3500."

It sounds like it has the potential to be a serviceable machine and not worn out. I will need to disassemble it and clean it myself. I'm guessing after I reassemble it it will need completely adjusted anyway. I don't know what certified means except maybe writing down all the measurements of tramming and backlash, IDK?

The delivery option sounds fair too. I'd have to jump through hoops to make it happen on my end since I don't own a truck.

Thoughts,
Andy


----------



## Eddyde (Dec 4, 2015)

Could be a nice machine but I would try to go look at it with someone who knows what to look for and not take the sellers word.
Yeah, I'm not sure what the seller means by "certified",  for what, by who? I know measuring/test instruments can be certified but I have never heard of a mill being certified. Sounds like he's just blowing smoke...


----------



## gi_984 (Dec 5, 2015)

[QUOTE="cleaned up and adjusted I will do 2500. Cleaned serviced and certified 3500."[/QUOTE]
Have fun with your "certified" mill.


----------



## timvercoe (Dec 5, 2015)

About 20 yrs ago I bought a Bridgeport with a veri drive head a vise and a Mitutoyo Digital Read out for 3500.  Had power feed on X axis.  They are extremely versatile machines, they still have their short comings.  Still all and all the biggest limitation has been my own lack of creativity.  Tooling is very common and can be purchased as you need it for reasonable prices.  My Bridgeport with tooling and still in very nice condition would fetch about 5500 in my area.  All that said, worn lead screws, which affects accuracy can be dealt with with a Digital Read Out and good machining techniques, like using conventional milling, not climb cutting.  If you want to climb cut, you can lightly clamp down on the motion of the table with the table lock....but this discussion is probably a little premature.  

How do you propose to get it into the basement?    

I also would encourage you to talk to dealers that are close to you.  You will learn a lot.  Usually they have a shop where they repair machines and they can tell you what to look for in terms of wear, and general condition.  There are some nice threads and photos on Practical Machinist website about Bridgeports and clones and inspecting for wear and condition.  

Tim


----------



## timvercoe (Dec 5, 2015)

I just had another thought.  My first mill was a worn out Taylor Fenn.  Paid 1000 for it learned a lot and made a fair amount of $ with it.  It allowed me to up grade later to the Bridgeport.  Depending on what your making and if your doing cash paying jobs, even a worn out machine, especially when you learn it's quirks, can still make a lot of good parts and still make you $.  The learning curve can be really frustrating and compounded by a machine it poor condition.  Good luck with your endeavor.  

Tim


----------



## Andrewlcox (Dec 5, 2015)

timvercoe said:


> How do you propose to get it into the basement?
> 
> I also would encourage you to talk to dealers that are close to you.  You will learn a lot.  Usually they have a shop where they repair machines and they can tell you what to look for in terms of wear, and general condition.  There are some nice threads and photos on Practical Machinist website about Bridgeports and clones and inspecting for wear and condition.
> 
> Tim



I only have one way in and it's through the back door of the house straight down a flight of stairs. I don't have an anchor point in the back yard so rigging will be challenging. I was thinking about reverse braking it into the basement using stilts pushing on the basement wall and using Hi-Lift jacks to lower it down a bit, hold it, reset the jacks lower down, lower it a bit, hold it, reset the jacks lower down and repeat. A chain or cable won't work because I have no where to anchor to it except my deck and railing and that won't hold. It will be tricky and may prove impossible. If my Dad was still around He could figure it out but I may find local rigger to assess the situation. $100 in some long lumber and 1 or 2 Hi-Lift jacks may slide the pieces down the stairs nicely. The base will need to lay down on it's back or side so tipping it over will be challenging too. 

Thanks


----------



## timvercoe (Dec 6, 2015)

Can you remove the stairs and set the pieces straight down with some type of block and tackle?  And then once in the basement you'll need an engine hoist or something similar to reassemble the machine.  Maybe you could use a really heavy vehicle to be your deadman in the back yard?  maybe a reach forklift?  It will be interesting to see the photos of access and of course the actual action.  I've seen those rigger guys do some pretty amazing stuff.  As far as milling machines go BP are pretty light.    You might check out http://www.demersbros.com/main/dbt-page.asp?P=1. as a curiosity.  And you might get some ideas from looking at other riggers web sites.    

Tim


----------



## Kroll (Dec 28, 2015)

Well been following this and I see no pics of the delivery or the mill.What the heck,we need pics,well not knowing the first thing about mills other than what I see on CL's I  think that 1500 is a good price if all is in pretty good shape.At 1500 anything else you spend on it will be worth it,that mill will last a life time.Myself,what I invest in a machine and I get several yrs out of it then sell it and if I break even then that is a profit.Enjoyment is worth the money,if you should ever get to a point of making alittle money then your in the green.LOL post some pics----kroll


----------

